# power usage of Compressor vs Absortion fridge



## redg (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi All,

Just taken out an absorption fridge from our van, as was very old and had no external air input/output or external exhaust for the burner, and combined with the expense of a new unit, fitting these would have been quite expensive. Plus they would have been behind the sliding door, which could have been a tricky fit, and greatly reduce their effectiveness whenever the door is open (as often as possible!).

So, have now stripped out the gas pipework and am planning buying a new DC/AC fridge to replace. I get the impression that a compressor will use less power than an absorption, but can't seem to find any categorical answer. Any info gratefully received.

Also, it seems 12v compressor fridges are more expensive, and a bit deep - most seem to be around 500mm and I really need about 400mm?


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 23, 2020)

It’s the opposite, a compressor fridge will use much more 12v than a 3 way. Mine averages 45 ish amps for day but I always have it turned on.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

Absorbtion fridges on 12v use a lot more power than compressor types (most absorbtion types don't operate a thermostat on 12v for a start.... So power is drawn continually) 

My waeco 40l uses less than 3 amps AND only when running. 

It's been running none stop 24/7/365 for the last 4 years on 3 x 100ah batteries and 2 x 100w solar and Durite vsr.... 

Never needed mains barring a couple of times in winter when we've not been away for a few weekends. 

Best place for absorbtion fridges is in the skip ;-)


----------



## runnach (Jul 23, 2020)

The other thing to consider, is especially if you foray to warmer climes absorption fridges tend to cool in direct correlation of ambient temperature conditions whereby a acompressor fridge aims for a given figure eg 5 degrees irrespective of what the ambient temperature is


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 23, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Absorbtion fridges on 12v use a lot more power than compressor types (most absorbtion types don't operate a thermostat on 12v for a start.... So power is drawn continually)
> 
> My waeco 40l uses less than 3 amps AND only when running.
> 
> ...


My understanding is 3 way fridges do not operate properly on 12v and it’s only meant to try and keep cool while travelling and should run on gas to best effect. Is that wrong?
If right then you would rarely use hab battery for 3 way so less power in practice


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> My understanding is 3 way fridges do not operate properly on 12v and it’s only meant to try and keep cool while travelling and should run on gas to best effect. Is that wrong?
> If right then you would rarely use hab battery for 3 way so less power in practice


Absorbtion types are as you say designed to just maintain temp on 12v (hence fitting relays and auto changeover on more modern types) 
However... 
If you have solar and run a compressor type (with adequate batteries) either directly OR a 240 domestic type via a high efficency inverter.... The power is effectively free AND as Channa rightly says you can wave goodbye to absorbtion woes of poor cooling in high temps/needing vents/and to be level and wind being in the wrong direction etc. 

Absorbtion types belong in the dark ages of caravanning and gas, mantles etc.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> My understanding is 3 way fridges do not operate properly on 12v and it’s only meant to try and keep cool while travelling and should run on gas to best effect. Is that wrong?
> If right then you would rarely use hab battery for 3 way so less power in practice



I believe that’s correct.
The main point here is I doubt if 12v would sustain a compressor fridge either.
You would require mains to maintain temperature within a compressor fridge of reasonable size. When wild camping an absorption fridge run on gas would be much more effective and better on consumption than a compressor fridge working on 12v. Also some compressor fridges can be noisy.
A three way fridge I reckon offers the best option for varying types of use from campsites to wild camping. If compressor fridges were the better option I am sure that they would be fitted in most Motorhomes, but they’re not.
There are advantages and disadvantages to both, ultimately it’s up to each individual to do as they please, in line with their personal requirements.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> My understanding is 3 way fridges do not operate properly on 12v and it’s only meant to try and keep cool while travelling and should run on gas to best effect. Is that wrong?
> If right then you would rarely use hab battery for 3 way so less power in practice


You are right that a 3-way fridge will use typically less battery stored electricity than a Compressor Fridge over a typical day if you work on the basis that when parked up, you will either plug into Camphook or fire up the gas  (and when driving, the power used is effectively from the alternator)

But ... the actual current draw of an 3-way (absorption) fridge when running on 12V is much more than a Compressor Fridge by a factor of around 3 times or more greater.




redg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just taken out an absorption fridge from our van, as was very old and had no external air input/output or external exhaust for the burner, and combined with the expense of a new unit, fitting these would have been quite expensive. Plus they would have been behind the sliding door, which could have been a tricky fit, and greatly reduce their effectiveness whenever the door is open (as often as possible!).
> 
> ...


If you want to switch to a Compressor Fridge, then you will need suitable battery power to run one.   The basic motorhome is equipped with a fairly small battery on the basis that your Fridge will be running on Gas or mains mostly and on 12V only when travelling  (and when travelling most of the time the engine would be running to provide power).
It is quite probable you would need a battery upgrade to support it.
You will also need to upgrade the current wiring going to the fridge. Whilst the absorption fridge draws more current than a Compressor Fridge, the way the Compressor works means you need a fairly substaintial cable (min 4mm, pref 6mm) for the power.

If you need a slimmer Fridge, Dometic/Waeco make a model with a compressor that can be repositioned to allow the main unit to fit in a shallower cabinet.  The last time I looked at this option a few years ago, I think the model was something like an 40RF (or maybe RF40?). 
Whichever it maybe, yes, it will be expensive - 12V Compressor Fridges for 'Motor Caravans' are way overpriced.


Having said all that, it may sound I am saying it is a bad idea, but nope,  a Compressor Fridge is the way to go for sure


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

I and others < wildbus>have done the test work,my comp 230v with a smart inverter will run happy 24/7 on two 200w solar and two 90ah batteries,its now going to be fitted to my van,cost of fridge 50 bucks and about the same for a smart soft start 500w inverter which does not run until a signal is sent for start up.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I believe that’s correct.
> The main point here is I doubt if 12v would sustain a compressor fridge either.
> You would require mains to maintain temperature within a compressor fridge of reasonable size. When wild camping an absorption fridge run on gas would be much more effective and better on consumption than a compressor fridge working on 12v. Also some compressor fridges can be noisy.
> A three way fridge I reckon offers the best option for varying types of use from campsites to wild camping. If compressor fridges were the better option I am sure that they would be fitted in most Motorhomes, but they’re not.
> There are advantages and disadvantages to both, ultimately it’s up to each individual to do as they please, in line with their personal requirements.




Plenty of folks running 12v compressor/240 domestic/inverter set ups without needing hook up... 

I could have managed easily with less solar/ batteries in the transit compressor fridge wise BUT went for more as, all our cooking was electric (microwave /slow cooker /toaster/kettle etc) 

Never even wired the 240 hook up socket in as we didn't need it. 

Manufacturers are slow to change (most are still gluing caravans on the back of a chassis cab) and don't like to be early adopters (though some ARE now fitting compressor types)
I truly wouldn't be without a compressor unit now when camping as, it's just so much less pfaff.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I and others have done the test work,my comp 230v with a smart inverter will run happy 24/7 on two 100w solar and two 90ah batteries,its now going to be fitted to my van,cost of fridge 50 bucks and about the same for a smart soft start 500w inverter which does not run until a signal is sent for start up.



Trev what about winter when there is very little solar.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Trev what about winter when there is very little solar.


The fridge will run 24hrs on the batts,so over night using lights and loo flush will be no prob,move next day and batts will be charges again.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Plenty of folks running 12v compressor/240 domestic/inverter set ups without needing hook up...
> 
> I could have managed easily with less solar/ batteries in the transit compressor fridge wise BUT went for more as, all our cooking was electric (microwave /slow cooker /toaster/kettle etc)
> 
> ...



We use our van in winter and there is very little solar particularly from December to February. I have added a second 120w panel and a second 95ah battery.
Do you reckon that a compressor fridge would be an option then, this is my main concern. Cheers.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> The fridge will run 24hrs on the batts,so over night using lights and loo flush will be no prob,move next day and batts will be charges again.



So you would have to move Trev, and possibly a fair distance.
We normally spend two nights out in winter in one location.
I bow to your vastly superior knowledge Trev.
I take it you use an inverter also Trev.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> We use our van in winter and there is very little solar particularly from December to February. I have added a second 120w panel and a second 95ah battery.
> Do you reckon that a compressor fridge would be an option then, this is my main concern. Cheers.



We tend to move around a fair bit so even when the panels weren't doing much (cheap ones) the Durite VSR shouldered the heavy work.... 

I've gone for 400w bifacial panel on the Moho AND a ring rscdc30 to make the most of the harvesting... Being MPPT rather than PWM should hopefully maximise things.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

As Fisherman says, it’s up to personal preference with neither being better for everyone. I have no room for more batteries or solar so really would struggle with a compressor fridge, particularly in Winter. Having had a compressor fridge on a boat (lots of batteries) I also prefer a 3 way in my van because of the noise issue. I look for quiet spots and they would be ruined by the noise of a compressor running.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> As Fisherman says, it’s up to personal preference with neither being better for everyone. I have no room for more batteries or solar so really would struggle with a compressor fridge, particularly in Winter. Having had a compressor fridge on a boat (lots of batteries) I also prefer a 3 way in my van because of the noise issue. I look for quiet spots and they would be ruined by the noise of a compressor running.



You must have very sensitive hearing... We slept on top of the compressor fridge in the transit and couldn't hear a thing.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> You must have very sensitive hearing... We slept on top of the compressor fridge in the transit and couldn't hear a thing.



I do, but as I said it’s horses for courses. It drove me nuts on the boat.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> I do, but as I said it’s horses for courses. It drove me nuts on the boat.



It was the auto bilge pump that used to drive me mad when I lived on the narrow boat... 

Always seemed to kick in just when I was in deepest sleep.


----------



## runnach (Jul 23, 2020)

Absorption fridges invariably use ammonia as the refrigerant which is vey old hat, compressor fridges use more modern refrigerant gasses which give better performance which when coupled with a compressor allow target temps to be achieved

Power supply is as explained as previous

The only disadvantage that I can see is that in the middle of the night there is a possibility you can hear the compressor...but the advantages outweigh any disadvantages


----------



## redg (Jul 23, 2020)

Fantastic everyone, thanks v. much. I was aware we may need to add another leisure battery, and the wiring needs sorting anyway, so was planning to go for 8mm cable. Lots more to think about re. a solar panel, as know nothing about them yet, but sounds as though it may be essential. Various discussion about inverters - presumably this is so you can use a domestic fridge to reduce the cost, and if so are there any downsides?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

I have two compressor fridges and a freezer in my home, and I can hear them kicking in when the tv is off. What it would be like in a 6m van I dread to think. But possibly fridges designed for campers may be quieter I don’t know. 
Also we were out in our last van two winters ago, and we are snowed in for three days, unable to move.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 23, 2020)

Wildebus has done a lot of monitoring on this subject. There was little difference lower wise between 12v compressor and domestic fridge with inverter.
Much less cost buying fridge and inverter than compressor fridge though. If:when my compressor fridge needs replacing I will look at domestic


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 23, 2020)

I would sceptical about about solar keeping up in winter ,also you may  need a battery to battery charger  as 2 to 3 hour  runs would  not fully charge leisure battery ,some members get buy with 400 w solar and large battery banks .also consider a battery monitor  as voltmeter readings can be very misleading. If you go down the compressor route be prepared to upgrade amps for winter , their is a good YouTube video by sterling  power comparing fridge types,


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I have two compressor fridges and a freezer in my home, and I can hear them kicking in when the tv is off. What it would be like in a 6m van I dread to think. But possibly fridges designed for campers may be quieter I don’t know.
> Also we were out in our last van two winters ago, and we are snowed in for three days, unable to move.


I don’t notice noise on mine at all  but am probably more deaf lol
I full time all year and as such not moving for periods, hence genny needed.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 23, 2020)

Ref Noise, I think it may be down to different models and maybe different compressors?

I had a Waeco CRX-50 in my T5 and I didn't so much hear that coming on in the early morning but FEEL it as the judder the compressor made transmitted through the cabinet and onto the cupboards that made up the bed base when starting up.  Once running, no noise.
The current 240V Fridge in my LT I really cannot tell when it is on or not or when it starts up either. I actually open the door if I want to know to see if the light is on (Compressor running) or the light just flashes every few seconds (compressor off).
It is that quiet (and yes, quieter then the Fridge/Freezer in the kitchen in the house).



redg said:


> Fantastic everyone, thanks v. much. I was aware we may need to add another leisure battery, and the wiring needs sorting anyway, so was planning to go for 8mm cable. Lots more to think about re. a solar panel, as know nothing about them yet, but sounds as though it may be essential. Various discussion about inverters - presumably this is so you can use a domestic fridge to reduce the cost, and if so are there any downsides?


A basic 100W Solar Panel in the Summer will easily in one day put back in a battery what a Compressor Fridge takes out over 24 hours
A basic 100W Solar Panel in the Winter is primarily an ornament.

Domestic Fridge in a campervan?  you need to add a door lock usually;  you need to tape down shelves and maybe use baskets to keep the produce from shifting around  (they are not expected to go round corners when in a kitchen);  They are also not designed to go in a moving vehicle so you take your own risk on that with the moving, bumping and shifting (I've had no issues with my own one).
You need to get a decent sized inverter (far bigger than the fridge needs when running) in order to cope with the in-rush current.
This is my own take on the subject - https://www.wildebus.com/blog/products/selecting-the-right-inverter-for-an-ac-fridge/

Overall, an AC Fridge + Inverter is still a fair bit cheaper than a 12V DC Fridge


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Ref Noise, I think it may be down to different models and maybe different compressors?
> 
> I had a Waeco CRX-50 in my T5 and I didn't so much hear that coming on in the early morning but FEEL it as the judder the compressor made transmitted through the cabinet and onto the cupboards that made up the bed base when starting up.  Once running, no noise.
> The current 240V Fridge in my LT I really cannot tell when it is on or not or when it starts up either. I actually open the door if I want to know to see if the light is on (Compressor running) or the light just flashes every few seconds (compressor off).
> It is that quiet (and yes, quieter then the Fridge/Freezer in the kitchen in the house).



Likely down to the mountings the compressor is mounted on.... 

Portable fridges will be mounted to account for movement and prevent strain on the pipes... 

Domestic units will be still mounted on rubbers or springs but won't take into account being used in a mobile environment so possibly transmit more noise.... 

I've got industrial fridge compressors that will shake themselves apart IF a flexible mount degrades.... Mind they are the size of a car engine 

That's a 12" bahco adjustable leaning on it


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 23, 2020)

I've used both and wouldn't go back to absorption. I never use mains and the myths about being noisy are unfounded with modern fridges correctly installed.
Just look through the forum threads to see which type of fridge gives most problems.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

I can’t see how in a small van with limited battery space and limited solar it’s possible to run a compressor fridge when stood for several days off grid in winter, unless you have space and payload to carry a generator or invest in other very expensive means of generating electricity. With a large van with lots of battery space and room for large panels or perhaps carrying a generator it would maybe work.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> I can’t see how in a small van with limited battery space and limited solar it’s possible to run a compressor fridge when stood for several days off grid in winter, unless you have space and payload to carry a generator or invest in other very expensive means of generating electricity. With a large van with lots of battery space and room for large panels or perhaps carrying a generator it would maybe work.



Depends how the van is designed. My Renault Master has 330w solar and 375ah trojans and I don't own a genny. The only gas I use is the 2 burner hob, so a single 6kg bottle lasts us months.


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> I can’t see how in a small van with limited battery space and limited solar it’s possible to run a compressor fridge when stood for several days off grid in winter, unless you have space and payload to carry a generator or invest in other very expensive means of generating electricity. With a large van with lots of battery space and room for large panels or perhaps carrying a generator it would maybe work.


I have a doblo xl self conversion. It has a 50 litre compressor fridge, expanded to about 70 litres, by me. 160 watt solar, 80 amp hour agm (so relatively deep discharge battery) we have no problem keeping the battery charged. But we wild camp and run in new places most days  so we  move on nearly every day. With 30 amp recharge rate it only takes half an hour to be mostly recharged. In winter we mostly go south anyway, so we could sit for days off grid if we wanted to. If we decided to spend January in Assynt we could probably switch the fridge off! If we did not we probably would have to drive half an hour most days, but we would have that habit anyway. 
Our fridge uses about an amp but only when it is on. We mostly switch off at night on a time clock, unless it is very hot. So it does not use many amp hours per day. 
We do have an underslung lpg tank, for cooking and a propex heater, but would never entertain trying to have an absorbtion fridge,  they only keep cool in cool places and do not work at an angle. I must admit they are better than peltier effect cool boxes.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 23, 2020)

And the handy thing if you have solar and a Compressor Fridge .... the fridges do tend to use a bit more power on hot days, but the solar tends to harvest more power on those days, so net effect is no more power used on hot days


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

As has been said, it depends on your set up and how you use your van. Out and about I move most days, but 5 days at a meet in mid winter would be impossible for me with a compressor fridge.  110ah battery, 100w solar.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> As has been said, it depends on your set up and how you use your van. Out and about I move most days, but 5 days at a meet in mid winter would be impossible for me with a compressor fridge.  110ah battery, 100w solar.



As wildebus said a solar panel is an ornament in winter.
It seems to me that this is were compressor loses out to absorption.
I just don’t see how something that is using precious power in winter,
beats a fridge that uses virtually no electric power.
We were out last winter  with one 95ah battery and a 120w solar.
We finished up having to switch of the tv, and had to light candles.
And that was with an absorption fridge.
Now we have two 95ah batteries and two 120w solar panels.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 23, 2020)

Use the doorstep in winter, or turn your heating down.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> As has been said, it depends on your set up and how you use your van. Out and about I move most days, but 5 days at a meet in mid winter would be impossible for me with a compressor fridge.  110ah battery, 100w solar.


I would think you would do well to get 3 days in winter. Depending where your battery is stored and make and,type you could be losing up to 20% of capacity in the depths of winter in temperature alone.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jul 23, 2020)

absorbion fridge on ebay £300 . 50ltr  No lpg 240v, 12v
Compressor at £550. 50 ltr. 240v, 12v.

About 240v fridges in van!!!!
Steve 3 and wyde bus  mentioned taking,  240v fridges in van tests done and works BUT they should be sat still ie parked and then turn on. ive not found tests done on this problem,  
like, when delivered at home. As they  could be turned upside down or knocked over in Mr delivery mans van .
Sounds like they turn their 240v fridges off when driving. As ive done with gas fridges in van.
So they do have issues. 
 Compressor fridge £800. Ouch, but its on all the time,  fit and forget.  50 ltr small but can stand 6 pints cartoons of milk up in it.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I would think you would do well to get 3 days in winter. Depending where your battery is stored and make and,type you could be losing up to 20% of capacity in the depths of winter in temperature alone.



I’ve done 5 days, but did use a little golf cart battery to help with charging i pads and phones.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 23, 2020)

1 Cup said:


> absorbion fridge on ebay £300 . 50ltr  No lpg 240v, 12v
> Compressor at £550. 50 ltr. 240v, 12v.
> 
> About 240v fridges in van!!!!
> ...




Yes IF they've been laid on their side it's important to upright them for a while (allows oil from the compressor to return after migrating into the condenser/evaporator) 

No issues with moving fridges around level.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 23, 2020)

I wouldn't ever consider anything but a compressor fridge now I have one (I have a 60 litre Vitrifrigo).

It outperforms every other fridge I have had to the extent that I have to keep an eye on the setting so it doesn't freeze things. I have run it for 3-4 days with no solar before now and I have been told this is not possible. I can assure you it is!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> So you would have to move Trev, and possibly a fair distance.
> We normally spend two nights out in winter in one location.
> I bow to your vastly superior knowledge Trev.
> I take it you use an inverter also Trev.


A smart one for fridge,it starts when fridge wants juice,600w soft start.
I would have liked a 12v fridge but to expensive,cheapest i seen was £265 .


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> As Fisherman says, it’s up to personal preference with neither being better for everyone. I have no room for more batteries or solar so really would struggle with a compressor fridge, particularly in Winter. Having had a compressor fridge on a boat (lots of batteries) I also prefer a 3 way in my van because of the noise issue. I look for quiet spots and they would be ruined by the noise of a compressor running.


My compressor fridge is silent and total sealed unit,aa grade,think there £75/£100 new in shops though prices on ebay seem to have gone up but lots of used one.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I have two compressor fridges and a freezer in my home, and I can hear them kicking in when the tv is off. What it would be like in a 6m van I dread to think. But possibly fridges designed for campers may be quieter I don’t know.
> Also we were out in our last van two winters ago, and we are snowed in for three days, unable to move.


Must be old fridges,there silent these days.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

The question is, have fridges got quieter or ears got older?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> As has been said, it depends on your set up and how you use your van. Out and about I move most days, but 5 days at a meet in mid winter would be impossible for me with a compressor fridge.  110ah battery, 100w solar.


For a start you want more batteries,any way im told you have lots of money so splash out for once.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

This is the inverter i did the bench tests with,24hrs on two 90ah batteries no bother ,its also very small as you can see beside my hand.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 23, 2020)

trev, what are the numbers meaning?
soft start 600W, then 1500W
1500W is peak power, and normal continuous is 600W I am assuming?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> trev, what are the numbers meaning?
> soft start 600W, then 1500W
> 1500W is peak power, and normal continuous is 600W I am assuming?


Correct and it works 100%, think it was cheap to 35/45 comes to mind but i dont see any on ebay at moment,i did my tests along with you at the time,your posts were very helpful.
It sits in a sleep mode until the fridge wants power and then it lights up along with the fan.


----------



## xsilvergs (Jul 23, 2020)

I have just fitted an inverter and plan to run our three way Thetford fridge freezer on 240 V AC when the sun shines to save gas. Running on the inverter it draws approx 20 Amps DC which is about 2 Amps AC. I'm guessing that on its lowest setting it runs for about 12 minutes in every hour, but that's dependent on OAT and how long Mrs S has the door open for !

I'll be testing it next week in the field (literally) and hopefully have more accurate timing etc.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> For a start you want more batteries,any way im told you have lots of money so splash out for once.



Certainly no room for another battery.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> Certainly no room for another battery.


Not even under the van in a box,bet i could find a space.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not even under the van in a box,bet i could find a space.



Without a compressor fridge being able to do 5 nights in the depths of a freezing winter without moving is all I need.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> Without a compressor fridge being able to do 5 nights in the depths of a freezing winter without moving is all I need.


Ah so its you staying to long and getting us a bad name,naughty boy do 100 lines,i must not wild camp for more than one night.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Ah so its you staying to long and getting us a bad name,naughty boy do 100 lines,i must not wild camp for more than one night.



Only at a meet. I agree only one night wilding is good.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

2cv said:


> Only at a meet. I agree only one night wilding is good.


You could plug into a few other vans at a meet,they may never know.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 24, 2020)

Horses for courses same as everything else to do with vans/mohos. I haven’t had a 3 way fridge since the late 90’s so can’t say I have experience of newer stuff. I can compare to the much more expensive 3way that was fitted to Charlie’s 2017 Hymer though as we spent a lot of time together.
The 3 way couldn’t store ice cream in the freezer compartment any time of year and couldn’t keep milk long in the fridge in summer, that was in th U.K. we mistakenly turned up the dial on my 110 litre Waeco and it turned the whole fridge into a freezer, milk was solid.
Charlie’s 3 way to me was noisier but saying that it was noisy it the vent rather than inside.
Power wise I used a lot more power, Charlie had I think 220ah agm and I had 270ah Powerframe lead acid, when no sun and not moving I needed to charge every 2 days, not having a genny resulted in me killing the Powerframe battery’s in around 12 months capacity wise.
If my motorhome had come with a 3 way I would probably get used to any drawbacks and be happy. I am however happy enough with the compressor fridge to invest a chunk of cash in having enough power for my needs. If I only used the van for odd holidays and weekends away then I wouldn’t have spent. I know quite a few folks who manage fine full time without a fridge at all


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2020)

2cv said:


> The question is, have fridges got quieter or ears got older?


Can't hear the fridge for the tinnitus.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 24, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Can't hear the fridge for the tinnitus.



WHAT ???


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> WHAT ???



I heard that. Pardon!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 24, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I heard that. Pardon!



I said

WILL YOU SWITCH THAT BLOODY FRIDGE OFF, I CANT HEAR MY TINNITUS FOR IT


----------



## Goggles (Jul 25, 2020)

Had both and prefer the absorption fridge. A 65 litre compressor fridge in an Autotrail 610 sport was awful. It was a drawer type which meant you had to store things on top of each other and rootle around when you wanted something and we were lucky if we got 2 days off grid out of it even in the summer with 2 x 110 amp batteries. IMO compressors wouldn’t be any good in a motorhome as they’re  too big to run off 12v.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2020)

Goggles said:


> Had both and prefer the absorption fridge. A 65 litre compressor fridge in an Autotrail 610 sport was awful. It was a drawer type which meant you had to store things on top of each other and rootle around when you wanted something and we were lucky if we got 2 days off grid out of it even in the summer with 2 x 110 amp batteries. IMO compressors wouldn’t be any good in a motorhome as they’re  too big to run off 12v.


12v or mains via a inverter 12v to 230v


----------



## Deleted member 34288 (Jul 25, 2020)

Perfect Overlanding Fridge on a BUDGET??






This is on my 'must have' list...AKA 'Polarbox' https://www.raptor4x4.co.uk/polarbox-42l-ac-dc-compressor-fridge-12v-24v-grey-black-carry-bag.html


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 26, 2020)

I use a 8L compressor coolbox similar to the above powered via a 100W solar panel which was also used for lights, water pump, phone charging etc.  It draws about 12-18Ah per 24 hours hours in an ambient temperature of about 16°C running at 2°C and will cool from room temperature to 2°C in less than 30 minutes.  This compares to running overnight for a good 8 hours for my gas absorption fridge.   

No comparison on performance for me but I do wake whenever it kicks in which is usually 2-3 times per night  at about 8-12°C ambient temperature.


----------



## harmonicaplayer43214 (Aug 26, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> We use our van in winter and there is very little solar particularly from December to February. I have added a second 120w panel and a second 95ah battery.
> Do you reckon that a compressor fridge would be an option then, this is my main concern. Cheers.


absorption fridge uses over 400kWh of energy per year (33 kWh per month, so costs approx £9 per month to run on LPG (7kg butane bottle provides 97 kWh and cost £27 so costs 28p per kwh; 33x 0.28); or running it on EHU also costs same £9 per month since electricity costs 28p per kwh. I have a 30 litre Kitgarn compressor fridge in boot of my car which runs continuously for free on plug n play set-up of Jackery 500 & portable 100w SolarSaga as long as I move panel to face the sun a few times a day. So convenient & free energy saving me £9 per month, right? Well yes & no. The Jackery set-up cost over £600 so will take 6 years to pay for itself and it's probably only got a lifespan of 6 years.


----------



## harmonicaplayer43214 (Aug 26, 2022)

harmonicaplayer43214 said:


> absorption fridge uses over 400kWh of energy per year (33 kWh per month, so costs approx £9 per month to run on LPG (7kg butane bottle provides 97 kWh and cost £27 so costs 28p per kwh; 33x 0.28); or running it on EHU also costs same £9 per month since electricity costs 28p per kwh. I have a 30 litre Kitgarn compressor fridge in boot of my car which runs continuously for free on plug n play set-up of Jackery 500 & portable 100w SolarSaga as long as I move panel to face the sun a few times a day. So convenient & free energy saving me £9 per month, right? Well yes & no. The Jackery set-up cost over £600 so will take 6 years to pay for itself and it's probably only got a lifespan of 6 years.


If want to save money, maybe best bet is to fork out £210 on Safefill gas bottle instead of buying expensive Calor gas bottles, and fill it up with autogas (propane) at Morrison's forecourt petrol stations. That way, running costs of absorption fridge will only cost £4.50 per month (not £9 month on Calor). If do that, Safefill bottle will save you about £50 per year and take 4 years to pay for itself if powering just a fridge. And actually switching to Safefill bottle instead of Calor gas bottle will pay for itself in a lot less time than 4 years if you are currently also using Calor bottles for gas heating and/or hot water as well as your fridge in your caravan.


----------

